# Jewel kidded



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I had a few breeding dates for jewel and today wasn't one of them lol but she kidded a beautiful buckling


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! He's gorgeous!! Glad the kidding went well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My buck throws beautiful babies only problem is they are all bucklings!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

He's adorable! And flashy to boot! Congrats. 
Maybe Jewel is telling Aphrodite to get a move on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Try feeding apple cider vinegar! Apparently it's supposed to make the uterus more suitable for female cells or something like that I think it's worth a try though!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope so I am pretty sure I have another really close to kidding also


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

clementegal said:


> Try feeding apple cider vinegar! Apparently it's supposed to make the uterus more suitable for female cells or something like that I think it's worth a try though!


If I don't replace him this yr I will try that but I really think it's my buck


----------

